# [Batch] Datei speichern



## CoderX (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe mit RapidBatch ein kleinen Text Editor gebastelt, ja schön alles gut aber er schreibt die datei nicht wenn der dialog zum speichern kommt.

Hier mal Code:


```
editbox [text] = 'Text Editor', '', '0'
if [text] ! ''
delfile 'text.txt'
savebox [text] = 'Save the File','Text Files|*.txt|All Files|*.*'
writefile 'text.txt'
```

damit in ein vorhandenes textfile nix reingeschrieben wird, wird es mit delfile 'text.txt' vorher gelöscht, aber is ja doof die user sollen ja selber entscheiden wie das txt file dann heißen soll

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

ach ja kennt von euch jemand gute tutorials zum Thema "RapidBatch"

<edit>
Hab auch noch was kleines mit eingebaut, nicht das die user das mal verschlampen und dann meckern das sie es net mehr haben *g*

hier nochmal code:


```
infobox 'Bitte Diskette einlegen','0'
wait 5000
infobox 'Zur Sicherung kopier ich mich mal auf eine Diskette','0'
copyfile 'TEditor.exe', 'A:\TEditor.exe'
wait 2000
echo 'Kopiervorgang abgeschlossen'
editbox [text] = '€asy Editor', '', '0'
if [text] ! ''
delfile 'text.txt'
savebox [text] = 'Save the File','Text Files|*.txt|HTM/L Files|*.htm, *.html|BAT Files|*.bat|PHP Files|*.php'
writefile [text]
```

aber das mit dem speichern geht trotzdem noch net


----------

